# Chicago Ballooner Bikes Club July ride



## fboggs1986 (Jul 9, 2017)

July ride! Saturday July 29th we will be riding the I&M Canal. We will meet in Lockport IL at 10am ride at 11am. We will ride down the canal to the Joliet iron works and back. There are some cool sites along the way. There is a large parking lot right on the path in front of the Illinois State Museum Lockport Gallery at 201 W 10th St Lockport, IL  60441 that's where we will meet up. There are a bunch of restaurants right there in Lockport we can grab some food and drinks. See you there!!!
Frank






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fboggs1986 (Jul 24, 2017)

Bump! Join us this Saturday!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fboggs1986 (Jul 27, 2017)

2 more days! Weather looks great!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fboggs1986 (Jul 29, 2017)

Great time today! Thanks to everyone who came out! Til next time!!
Frank


































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rollfaster (Jul 29, 2017)

Looks like a great time Frank!!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 29, 2017)

All cool bikes! I especially like that sage green Columbia and the Firestone Deluxe Cruiser. I'm already jonesing for our next ride. V/r Shawn


----------

